# Supercharging my 30v 2.8l V6



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

So I am working on mounting an M90 to my B5 A4. I have some questions from you supercharger experts. Many are saying the M90 is not efficient enough over 10 psi which I thought that after I get it running initially at about 8 psi or somewhere around 300 chp that I could push it up to 15-20 psi and get upwards towards 400chp because it is a high flowing supercharger but now people are telling that this supercharger just wont handle that. While I am seeing a few G60 guys running them around there fairly well. But the G60 can't take advantage of the high flow the m90 has where my 2.8l and its 5 valves per cylinder should be able to use that a little better IMO. 
I guess I just want to know what your guys take on this project is and what some realistic goals should be (like max hp on a built engine and good tune). Initially I am hoping to run it on a tune made for an M62 on this engine keeping the boost down to about the same flow of it (hoping to at least) I have a Magnum Power S port on the supercharger at least I'm told I do I wouldn't know what to look for.
I will be getting a shorter snout for it.
















possibly very inacurate supercharger calculator


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can you even boost that thing that high (20 psi?)


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

I mentioned that I meant what it could be capable of on a built engine... The PES kit is for a stock engine and I plan to run it on low boost but I was under the impression that on a built engine w/ lowered compression ratio to say 9:1 that I could push that supercharger to some decent fun power levels. Stock is 10.6:1 and some guys are running an M62 at 10psi on stock engines w/ an intercooler. The engine has the same forged rods of an S4 but only 2 bolt mains (during an engine build it can be drilled to fit S4 4 bolt mains) and then just pistons and stronger valves (more heat resistant I guess) and it "should" handle up towards what a stock S4 engine can take which is said to be around 500hp. 
Aside from that Im wanting to know the capabilities of the supercharger. I know my engine already flows more air then the 2.7t in the S4 and RS4 because I have the cams they all upgrade to lol. 
Just been some argument over whether the m90 could make any real results or not.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

your heads flow more than the 2.7T
I think you will endup spending WAAAYYY too much money to build this engine and whatnot.
slap the supercharger in, keep it at 10 psi and call it a day

buy a rabbit put a 2.0 aba and turbo that..... youll have a really fun car 
but thats just my .02


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

I'm not looking at the cost right now I am looking at the possible benefits. Some are saying that it couldnt possibly hit 325 whp on that supercharger and I just think it should be able to. I know a built engine would be 2k if I did almost all the work myself. The supercharger mount up and all that wont cost much I am looking at about 1k having it running and reliable. 
Though considering a built engine plus the 1k to get that supercharger on there myself would still be less then the cost of a PES kit at 3500 that's pretty sad. But a tune for the high PSI and lowered compression is a totally different story.


_Modified by somebody5788 at 11:24 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Supercharging my 30v 2.8l V6 (somebody5788)*

the biggest hurdle you're going to encounter is finding software to run with it. Dont worry about anythign else until you get that figured out.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

A good friend of mine is a big 3800 man.You have to run a air to water intercooler or a watermeth setup to beat the heat


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

I really hope you have a manual gearbox. 
I know a guy with a PES kit on his 30V V6 and it runs very good.
But you must have a manual gearbox. Auto box have issues already as stock.


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*

Yes it is most definitely a manual! The transmission is aged a little and needs refreshed / replaced but it will hold for another year or 2. The PES tune is fairly adaptable and will run just fine on 300chp w/ this supercharger so just getting it bolted up and running is the easy part. But my whole reason for the big M90 was that I thought I could use it to push the engine pretty well and now people are telling me I'm just dreaming haha. So far there has been more info for me in my build thread though. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...00192
ignore the fact that I thought I could have it done by H2Oi if I had the money to buy the parts I need then I may have lol. But at this point I need 350 for the shorter snout, 200 for the tuned ECU w/ lower mounts and a few spare parts, Then 450 for the Zeitronix ZT-2 to monitor how its running.


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (somebody5788)*

those superchargers work real good at 10psi but above that, say at 15psi they add so much heat, the extra psi is offset by LOTS of extra heat.
go for it @ 10psi then when you want more, look into water/meth injection or air/water intercooler (or both) to deal with the extra heat.
or if your adding an intercooler (aftercooler) from the start that would be great, but still will need more heat rejection capacity if going over 10psi
If you dont address the heat and just change pulley for more boost you wont gain any power.


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco R16V)*

Ok so thats kinda what I was thinking. I was planning on an FMIC from the very beginning. And meth injection shortly after. I understand the whole point about heat causing there to actually be less air due to density. And realize there are also other factors to it being that 10-11 psi on an M62 isn't the same as 10-11 psi on the M90 or at least the M90 "can" provide a lot more CFM at 10 PSI then the M62. Starting to think people underestimated my understanding of forced induction...


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

why not use a good charger like a rotrex? The only reason i can see to use one of these is on a buget build, there cheep, id expect to see one on a 8v.


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (vrtme)*

Because 1 it was free and 2 this is a budget build... I'm trying for a under 1k build (that would include a supercharger). But despite it not being the best supercharger I figured it could still make some respectable numbers.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's a bottom exit supercharger. They are meant to be installed on top of intake manifolds, like the 03 Cobra. Hope you know how to make alot of room underneath it to fit the intake charge housing and tubing.


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWn00b)*

Theres a ton of room and I will even be taking out the air pump which will give a good bit more room still. 
PES G1 kit with M62 supercharger 








Whipple 1.6l Screw type 4_rings project. He was able to push the M62 to 250 AWHP


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

I say do it and take lots of pictures. looks like it could be fun. or atlest more fun than a stock 30v 2.8l. lol


----------



## somebody5788 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_I say do it and take lots of pictures. looks like it could be fun. or atlest more fun than a stock 30v 2.8l. lol

Definitely more fun lol. But thats not to say that little engine isn't already fun! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmnxums8l4Q


----------

